
How Your Application Architecture Has Evolved - himoacs
http://abitdeployed.com/2019/11/12/how-your-application-architecture-has-evolved/
======
himoacs
If you have been developing or been involved with application architecture in
one way or another, then you have definitely seen a lot of changes in the last
few years. So many different types of architectures and technologies have come
and gone that sometimes it can be hard to keep track of them.

